# JBA Headers



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

Who here has the JBA Shorty Headers installed with the factory cats, resonator and mufflers still in place?

Questions:

1.) Was there a noticeable difference when driving?
2.) What was the increase in performance on the Dyno?
3.) Can someone post a sound clip?

Thanks!


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Minimal gains..........waste of money IMHO. :cheers


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

To be honest I'm not sure how much power I gained if any from them because I had the car dyno tuned with all the mods on at the same time. But whatever you don't gain in power with them, you will definitely give up quite a bit of weight compared to the stock headers. And the sound is very nice with the MagnaFlow catback w/ x-pipe.


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

I have them on my car I love them. I don't know power numbers, I do know she was almost 3ths quicker at the track though. The sound is much deeper,I have them with stock down pipes and a Loudmouth.I will try to get a sound clip on here for you. I just need to know how.:cheers


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Headers will allow your engine to reach readline much quicker.


----------

